
Jeff Bezos says this is how he plans to spend the bulk of his fortune - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/30/jeff-bezos-says-this-is-how-he-plans-to-spend-the-bulk-of-his-fortune.html
======
squozzer
I long for the days when someone who realized they were rich would say, "I'm
going to spend 90% of my money on sex and drugs, and waste the rest."

~~~
craftyguy
He's got enough money to have sex and do drugs in space.

Anyways, I commend him for spending it on the commercial space race and not by
spending it the way many ye ol' rich people did (donating to universities,
etc).

------
s2g
SYAC: "getting to space"

